# Sat night humour....



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

A man on holiday goes into a seafood restaurant and sees on the specials board that squid is on the menu. The waiter duly comes to take his order and suggests the man selects his squid from the fish tank next to the kitchen.

In the tank are all the usual lobsters, crabs, bass, etc but he sees resting behind a rock a plump, squid. This appeared to be a rare species having hair around it's mouth and being a strange flourescent green colour and he immediately selects it for his meal. 

The waiter rolls up his sleeve and reaches into the tank, grabbing the squid and taking it into the kitchen where he hands it to the Jervaise the chef. The chef places the squid on a chopping board and is just about to bring a large cleaver down on it when he sees the squid shed a tear. He feels so sorry for it that he can't bring himself to kill it and calls to the washer up, a german chap called Hans.

Hans steps up to the chopping board, raises the cleaver and is about to bring down the cleaver when he notices the squid shed a tear. Feeling sorry for it, he too is unable to kill it.

The moral to this story..................  











Hans that does dishes is as soft as Jervaise with Lime Green Furry Lip Squid!!!!!!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
like it


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

They get worse !!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Oh I don't know Sid, I quite liked that, very funny Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Better than this...off the top of my head:

What did the fish say when he swam into the concrete wall? 

Dam!!  

MHS..Rob


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: :lol: The play on words is quite magnificeint. :lol:


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Dave

that actually made me chuckle.....................


----------

